# The So-Cal Flatliner.



## Mark Allard (Mar 17, 2017)

Custom JC Higgins Flightliner.


----------



## sludgeguy (Mar 18, 2017)

Nice colors, clean and classic ride.


----------



## catfish (Mar 19, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Rollo (Mar 19, 2017)

... Nice ! ... good taste in colors ...... So-Cal rocks! ... RIP Pete ...


----------



## Nashman (Mar 20, 2017)

cool...


----------

